# Another will this work 275/40 R17 68 GTO



## malachite (Nov 10, 2020)

Like the title says, I am on stock suspension except for rear lower control arms and upgraded sway bars. Everything looks like it may work but thought I’d check if anybody has experience before I pull the trigger and am stuck with it.

front Wheel 8"x17" 4.5"BS w/245x45x17" Tire


Rear Wheel 9"x17" 5.25BS w/275x40x17" Tire


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

I think it will be iffy. I have 8" with 255/40/17 in the rear with a 4" backspace on stock springs on my 67, and its right there. You have 5.25 backspace w/3.75 to the outside. My is 4" to the outside and I have 255 you 275. If my numbers are correct lol.


----------



## malachite (Nov 10, 2020)

OK, that helps a lot! I just popped that into a calculator and came up with mine being 0.75" to the outside compared to yours. I may need to exchange these wheels and/or roll the fenders....
Anybody else running something like this? I'm open to modifying the suspension to fit wider tires. Just need to know what to modify...


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

malachite said:


> OK, that helps a lot! I just popped that into a calculator and came up with mine being 0.75" to the outside compared to yours. I may need to exchange these wheels and/or roll the fenders....
> Anybody else running something like this? I'm open to modifying the suspension to fit wider tires. Just need to know what to modify...


YA, my inners are rolled and cut. My prior wheels in the rear were 9" same tires.


----------



## M91196 (Oct 11, 2020)

malachite said:


> OK, that helps a lot! I just popped that into a calculator and came up with mine being 0.75" to the outside compared to yours. I may need to exchange these wheels and/or roll the fenders....
> Anybody else running something like this? I'm open to modifying the suspension to fit wider tires. Just need to know what to modify...


Responding to this for future searchers.
I stuffed 285/40/17 Nitto NT555 on 9” YO Rally II on the back of 68 no issues and plenty of exhaust and other clearance 
245/45/17 on the front with 8” no issues.
Car is on 1” drop with no other suspension mods


----------

